# Man Who Touches Deer



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember reading this article when I was in high school. Just thought of it for some reason. It's got some good things to think about and a good reminder to all of us to slow down in the woods.

http://books.google.com/books?id=0HUV9c ... &q&f=false

Hopefully this link works. Let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow totally awesome, there have been a couple times I have been inches away from deer but yet to touch one. I would like to get to that point.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not to change the subject. But a hundred years ago, my younger brother and I were still hunting down a large draw. All of the trees were growing on the North facing slope, he was high and I was low. Both our bows were made by ourselves in high school. We were moving very slowly and I had spotted a buck feeding up the trail I was on, so I stopped to wait it out. Suddenly down through the trees from above came a very large bull elk, tearing things up quite badly as he came. Went right past my position and of course spooked the deer into the next county. When I met up with my brother later on, he said he spotted the elk laying down by a large pine. He snuck up behind it and smacked it's velvet antler with an arrow...that sent the big boy in my direction!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

polarbear said:


> I remember reading this article when I was in high school. Just thought of it for some reason. It's got some good things to think about and a good reminder to all of us to slow down in the woods.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=0HUV9c ... &q&f=false
> 
> Hopefully this link works. Let me know if it doesn't.


Now THAT'S woodsmanship!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading this article when I was in high school. Just thought of it for some reason. It's got some good things to think about and a good reminder to all of us to slow down in the woods.
> ...


Uh-oh I forsee Tex dropping his camo for ash and a loin cloth this year. Careful on the 20th boys you may see a* mini* sasquatch looking thing on the front. :mrgreen:


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

When I was 14 I was out on the bowhunt and spotted a doe. I decided to practice my stalking on her. Well she let me get right up to her. I reached down and grabbed a handfull of grass and she actually to a bite of it. This is one of the coolest memories I have of hunting.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I have to chime in on this one. My brother (who went way before his time) had an incredible nack of sneeking up on deer. I watched him for years trying to catch on to his tricks, but he seemed to be able to almost walk up on them. He was successful several times sneaking on a sleeping doe and touch them. I cam close a couple of times, but could not get that last few feet.
The best though was one year we were converging down a patch of quakies. The doe had me pegged and I had her attention. He snuck up behind her and slapped her on the butt. Not a good idea. She kicked up, narrowly missing his chin.


----------

